# Sagging Bonnet liner



## BarryAllen

Hi,

Bonnet liner is sagging on my Citroen.. can I ask for help to identify what is a suitable adhesive to re-attach? 

Quick search of t'internet points me to 'Goop' but wonder if this was the best solution. Spray would be preferable. 

Thank you.


----------



## PaulaJayne

Try carpet tape.


----------



## beatty599

I used a bit of coat hanger, a lot of people use welding wire as well.


----------

